# Angels of Ecstasy Marines



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Same deal as the Land Speeder pictures-- new camera, don't know how to use it yet, and the lighting in my apartment is mostly out. But these are a few of my new Slaaneshi Chaos Space Marines I've been working on.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

MAN BOOBS!!!

No im just kidding the models look really sweet, my advise would be to brighten the pink/purple as Slanneshi marines LOVE bright colours.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks! The armor is a subdued lavender because I wanted to emphasize the details-- the fur collars, the studs on the armor, the leather strapping, and the banding. 

As for the boob... for whatever reason, they don't show any Slaaneshi marines proper in the current Codex, but it's a fairly common mutation amongst those dedicated to Slaanesh to take on some rather androgynous features. And, more to the point, it's decidedly Slaaneshi and it's very simple to sculpt. haha.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Games Workshop makes a game about people killing other people yet boobs are a big no, no.


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm not sure that it was meant as a no,no. Either way its really cool that you'd think of that kind of detail and it looks great so far!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

:clapping: As always your work is a joy to behold.

I love the color scheme its orginal and it works. Love the boob as well. Great conversion.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

*takes a bow* thanks, Jacobite. I'm headed down to the game store for the weekly pickup game night, and the room we've got is outrageously bright, so I'll have better pictures of both my Lions Rampant, who really need a proper showing on here, the Orks I've been painting for a buddy of mine, and my Angels of Ecstasy. I might also post a couple pictures of a High Elf mage I finished recently, which puts even these guys to shame...

I decided that since my Thousand Sons and Sons of Horus are both quite "clean cut" as Chaos Space Marines go, I was going to go all out on the freaky mutations and twisted imagery with the Angels of Ecstasy. The Aspiring Champions, the Lord, and the Sorcerer all have (a) boobs, and the basic trooper is based on the Possessed models rather than the CSM models. Everyone has a fur collar sculpted on them, which you really can't make out because of the angle I took the pictures at and the poor lighting, but hopefully that'll be remedied in the next batch of pictures. I've also bothered studding most of the armor and putting pulled leather bits on parts of the armor. The terminators even have a lot of green stuffed details, although I was a bit hard-pressed to find a spot to put things.

If anyone's curious, the armour starts from a black undercoat. I use Reaper Master Series paints, so the colors listed are sort of an approximation of mixing GW colors. The first layer on the armour is roughly scab red. Then, I do a layer of 75%/25% Warlock Purple/Skull White, followed by a 50/50 mix of the same, and then a 75% of the previous mix and elf flesh as the final highlight. The teal is roughly scaly green to start, followed by roughly hawk turquoise, followed by about a 50/50 mix of hawk and white. The gold bits are actually GW Brazen Brass-- that's about the only GW paint I use these days-- washed with chestnut ink and highlighted with Reaper Polished Silver, which is actually a bit shinier than Mithril Silver.

The flesh was basecoated with roughly Dark Flesh, followed by a 50/50 mix of roughly tanned and dwarf flesh, followed by an extreme edge highlight of elf flesh. Then, I started blending the skin up towards the horns with a progressive mix of Reaper Fair highlight (which is roughly 75/25 Elf Flesh and Skull White) and an approximation of Warlock Purple. I used very thin Imperial Purple to line-in around the Aspiring Champion's nipple, and washed his claw with a slightly thicker mix of approx. Warlock and Imperial purples. 

The leather bits have absolutely no GW equivalent. They started with black, and were then given a layer of Reaper Stone Shadow. The next highlight was Reaper Stone Grey, followed by Reaper Weathered Stone. The Stone triad is a grey with a very slight hint of brown, which makes for extremely realistic rocks, but also works well on pulled leather.

As a side note, I intend for the Aspiring Champion's mutated arm to count as a power fist-- a lot of the possessed arm bits look like very mutated fists-- do you suppose that bit looks sufficiently fisty, or should I switch it for a slightly beefier bit?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking forward to it Son. I'm keen to see this mage in particuler.


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Great work soh! It looks amazing! Seriously wish i could paint like that, but i'll get there!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Well done Sons, nicely chosen colour scheme there. The contrast between the lavender and the blue was not one I would have thought of.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Great paint work, very keeping with the Slaaneshs designs. I love the models and you've obviously put a lot of work into them. I personally think the slaanesh claw works great as a power fist, but you may want to remind your opponents at the start of battle because it isn't dead obvious. I think it is much more fitting with the army than a regular power fist though. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Demenhoth (Dec 30, 2007)

boob.... lol... i was going to do a bunch of conversions to some daemonetts and make them all have poles, little dollar bills and neon light highlighting all over the place. it would have been epic.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Alrighty, I finally got the lighting and camera ops sorted out, so here are some much more flattering pictures.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

*Bows down in awe of Son* Amazing stuff mate. The trim looks fantastic. Now wheres that Mage?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

He's hiding in the "Assorted Stuff" thread. And thanks!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Is that just a blue bristol board that you use for your back ground in the pic's? I like the effect and I wouldn't mind trying it myself.:wink:


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks good, want to see more


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Nah, it's just a sheet of blue construction paper. I'll have more up when I get some more finished-- I've got a few that are sort of half-painted.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Quality stuff as always Son. Your champion looks suitably pervy, very Slaaneshii. Quality goods mate.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Well done Sons, nicely chosen colour scheme there. The contrast between the lavender and the blue was not one I would have thought of.


Couldn't agree more with Wraith, as you all know, I believe the colour scheme makes the army more than anything else. This one looks like it'll be a good 'un.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My lord, who was a doozy to paint... six seperate sub-assemblies. The lighting still isn't great in my apartment, so I'll have some better pictures tomorrow-- but for the moment, you get the idea. He's too big for the sheet of construction paper that I use as a background, as you can see... so I'll have to figure something else out. It's mostly the banner that's too big-- it reads "I know what you desire" on a starry background with the burning mark of Slaanesh at the wide end-- you can't quite get a good look at it in the pictures, I don't think. 

I wish he could be more than just a lord with a jump pack and Blissgiver, though-- *sniffle* I miss the days of daemonic gifts, because he'd be a god of war on the table if I could still load him with combat drugs, daemonic strength, mutation, etc. He's almost big enough to count as a daemon prince, anyway... almost.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! That is one detailed model. Great job Horus.


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Love it! That is one very cool mini. I take my hat off to youk:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Great work Son, really a fantastic conversion, its flashy but not bad flashy. Its not self indulgant like some other minis I've seen. 

I love the wings, they look brilliant.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Woah... just wow. Now that guy is impressive. The wings are excellent and the banner is striking. The death cult model is also a nice touch.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I like the scheme!

I like the poses as well.

And day-um. Nice Lord!


----------

